# No swans?



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

PLEASE tell me that I'm just blind and couldn't find it.......

I didn't see on the DWR's event calendar ANYTHING to do with swans. Anyone know anything?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

shotgunwill said:


> PLEASE tell me that I'm just blind and couldn't find it.......
> 
> I didn't see on the DWR's event calendar ANYTHING to do with swans. Anyone know anything?


The draw for them is in August... If that is what you're referring to?


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

That is what I am referring to, but, it did not indicate so on the calendar, so I was curious. I mean they've already listed the sage and sharptail draw, so what gives?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The hunt for those starts earlier than the swan hunt???

Who knows why they do what they do. :? It's the DWR dude, go figure.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Let it get closer and then they will put it up. I hope they dont so less people will put in so I can draw my 5 tag in a row an dkill my 5 swan in a row. I hope Shane does not get a tag again this year. :lol: :mrgreen: J/K Shane I hope you do so you can help your buddy out. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I would be suprised if we see anything before July for the swans. 

Dustin - Quit taking my tags!! (haven't drawn in 2 years) :evil:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

blacksunshine said:


> I would be suprised if we see anything before July for the swans.
> 
> Dustin - Quit taking my tags!! (haven't drawn in 2 years) :evil:


IF I let you guys have them they wount get killed.LOL I ahve seen your shooting. LOL this year I will show you how it done with you right there.not like last year it was a tuff hunt. Going to check out a couple place to hunt them this year incase they dont want to move down fast enought.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I here by cast a "no swan tag draw" spell on you and curse you to suffer from the hunting gods for being so stingy and greedy. **O** -O|o- 

Baaad Dustin! :evil:


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

:rotfl: -_O- :rotfl: -_O-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I here by cast a "no swan tag draw" spell on you and curse you to suffer from the hunting gods for being so stingy and greedy. **O** -O|o-
> 
> Baaad Dustin! :evil:


Im not bad. Im good. im not greedy at all.


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

You must not have heard, they are not having a swan season this year, they tallied the numbers from last year and they harvested to many. maybe next year


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowl habits said:


> You must not have heard, they are not having a swan season this year, they tallied the numbers from last year and they harvested to many. maybe next year


I heard they were going to close Duck season for the same reasons, everyone better take up quail hunting this year. :shock:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowl habits said:


> You must not have heard, they are not having a swan season this year, they tallied the numbers from last year and they harvested to many. maybe next year


I just got told they are closing the swan hunt this year because to many tumper was shot last year. O yea and they told me that I and teh people I pick will get swan tags and that only ten swan tags. So you all better be nice to me if you want a swan tag. :mrgreen:


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Will, if your lucky enough to draw a tag this coming up season let Steven or I know. Both of us have a couple places we'll take you.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I haven't drawn a swan tag in over 8 years, so don't tell ME how unlucky the rest of you are. I have that LOCKED UP!  
And before some wiseacre says it, YES I did apply every single one of those years. :evil: 

Oh well the way my life is going at this point I will probably be in Texas or on the street before the hunts start this year anyway, hard to justify hunting when you don't have any place to cook the harvest. sigh


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Artoxx said:


> I haven't drawn a swan tag in over 8 years, so don't tell ME how unlucky the rest of you are. I have that LOCKED UP!
> And before some wiseacre says it, YES I did apply every single one of those years. :evil:


Wow, I thought my luck was bad. That really sucks


----------

